# Swarm Trap Deadout



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, it's unfortunate that you lost this swarm, but you got some ncie comb out of the deal. thats worth something right there.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful comb.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like they starved. No honey or pollen best I can tell. I would leave it the way it is and hang it back up. Time for round two, good luck.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

DC Bees said:


> Looks like they starved. No honey or pollen best I can tell. I would leave it the way it is and hang it back up. Time for round two, good luck.


There is about 25 pounds of honey that I will be harvesting and plenty of pollen. I did put the box back up. Robber bees were all over the honey combs before I placed them in a container, so I might get lucky again.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I would get a clear box and put that whole set up in it for display.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow that's beautiful. I'm sorry they died.


----------

